# Pillar bedding an action and barrel. *PICS*



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I thought I'd share with you my method for stress-free pillar bedding an action. You can bed your action without the pillars but I make these at work so they're handy and cheap.
[attachment=3:268fjv81]163.JPG[/attachment:268fjv81]
When I got my Stocky's thumbhole stock I had to relieve a little wood in front of the trigger because of the adjustment screw on the Timmney trigger stuck out too far.
[attachment=1:268fjv81]DSC00371.JPG[/attachment:268fjv81]
Using a Dremal, I drilled small holes into the area to be bedded to help the bedding material stick better. Notice the orange tape on the barrel in the background. It's to lift the barrel out of the barrel channel so the barrel stays floating. Sorry I didn't get a better picture.
[attachment=2:268fjv81]DSC00386.JPG[/attachment:268fjv81]
Next, I used my ring lapping bar to sand out the barrel channel. It took a long time because the barrel is a f-class/Palma weight barrel.
[attachment=0:268fjv81]DSC00385.JPG[/attachment:268fjv81]


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Now we're ready to relieve the action screw holes in the stock to allow the pillars to fit, for this I use a drill press. In the photo I'm just holding the bit in place but using a drill press helps so you don't drill a crooked hole. Also, put a piece of tape over the holes so the wood around the hole doesn't fret as much when you drill it. The aluminum pillar is sitting next to the drill. You must use a drill that is a slightly larger diameter than the pillar. [attachment=2:3a1nadyy]DSC00388.JPG[/attachment:3a1nadyy]
Next you glue your pillars into your stock by tightening them onto the action and pressing the glued pillars into the stock. I used 1/4-28 allthread to tighten them against the action.
[attachment=1:3a1nadyy]DSC00392.JPG[/attachment:3a1nadyy]
Now, moving on to the action&#8230;..
[attachment=0:3a1nadyy]DSC00393.JPG[/attachment:3a1nadyy]
Now is the time to put a release agent on the action. You HAVE to do this or you won't get your action out of the stock without putting it in a freezer for a few days. Even then there's no guarentee you get it out. I use a few coats of car polish. The stuff that comes with the epoxy is too thick and leaves voids in the bedding.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Tape all around the action and barrel inletting so the epoxy that squeezes out will be easy to get off your stock. Don't forget!
[attachment=2:e36plict]DSC00394.JPG[/attachment:e36plict]
The compound I have chosen is Brownell's AccuGlass because it's semi-clear and I wanted to dye it blue to match my stock. A lot of people use Devcon, Marine Tex, Steel Bed etc. But if you look at the differences between them regarding strength and shrinkage, they are all practically the same.
[attachment=1:e36plict]DSC00395.JPG[/attachment:e36plict]
Next, slather the inside of the action well with epoxy. You want to put enough in there so you don't have any voids but not so much that you get epoxy squishing out all over. Be sure to get enough in there though.
Now press the action down into the stock. Let the epoxy squish out the side. Some guys use tape, rubber bands or clamps to press the action into the stock and holdit there. I just lightly tighten the nuts down on the all-thread bolts. Don't sinch them down, just tighten them a little more than hand tight.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the action well after I cleaned up all the ridges and squished out epoxy. It's not usually shiney but I sprayed some sealer in the barrel channel and got some in the action well. The front pillar is not showing through the epoxy as well as the back one. I should have tightened the action down a little more. I won't hurt but it bugs me.
[attachment=1:aizgvdep]DSC00397.JPG[/attachment:aizgvdep]
Here's the finished gun. I'm just torquing the rings down on my new scope. Can't wait to shoot it!!!!!!!!
[attachment=0:aizgvdep]DSC00398.JPG[/attachment:aizgvdep]

I know a lot of you guys have done your own bedding so if I missed something or you have something to add, please do so.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

PERFECT!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks LB, that was a nice post. It's good when someone will take the time to share their knowledge.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great post! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank You for the post and pics! Beautiful gun too!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Longbow,

Thanks for the info. I have glass bedded one of my rifles and it turned out OK for my first and only attempt. I have thought about doing it again on a couple of my others but this time I would include the pillars. One thing I am not sure of when doing pillars is, do you drill the hole all the way through the stock or just far enough that the pillar will fit? If you drill all the way through your stock how do you ensure that the pillar will be flush with the bottom of your stock and still make contact with the action? I hope that makes sense.

400bull


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I make the pillars too long for the stock. I drill the holes all the way through the stock then set my action with the pillars on the action down into the stock. Mark the pillars and cut them off flush or just a curly hair under flush with your stock. You can use brass pipe nipples from Home Depot for pillars too. I'll get a picture up if I can.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:11zhn5hz]001.JPG[/attachment:11zhn5hz]
Notice the back pillar is flush with the bottom of the trigger well (cut-out), and the front one is flush wth the bottom of the bezzle hole. I would have pulled out the bezzle but it's glued in already.
If you'll notice, the dark ring around the bezzle is epoxy where I filled in the fretted wood. :x That is why I made a point to say to tape over the holes before you drill them out. A better thing would be to start the hole on one side and turn it over and finish it from the other side.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice write up!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so can I hire you to do one of mine? I'm to chicken to try it lol


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a lot easier than you think. Once you do one you'll wonder what you were afraid of. If you get serious some day pm me and i'll give you my phone number in case you have any questions.


----------

